# What arrows are you using?



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

With all these threads about what broadheads, what bows, and all the others I have started to wonder what arrows everyone shoots. 

I shoot X7 eclipses 2512 for spots. A/C/C's for outdoor. Camo FMJ's for hunting and 3d.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

ACCs


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

gold tip pro hunter 35/55's with pin nocks use them for everything


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Easton Redlines for outdoor, and Carbon Express CXL2s for indoor. They work amazingly well with almost any set up!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

GT UL for 3D/Target

Radial X weaves for hunting


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm using Easton Axis 500's and will be using here soon some Easton Axis 400's.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Birch dowels with turkey feather fletchings.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

x7 2312 for NAA
x7 2613 for NFAA
ACC for outside
:darkbeer:


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

PSE radial X-weaves predators for hunting and PSE equalizers for 3D.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Carbon express 250's


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Easton n-fused axis 400g


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Beman ICS Energy 410 - 3D
Beman Team Realtree MFX 400 - Hunting


----------



## 10pointman (Jan 21, 2009)

Goldtip 5575's


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

easton ACE for fita and beman 9.3 for 3D


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

X10s all around


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

i shoot alot of different arrows i am always switching around. my dad asks me why i cant just shoot the same thing but i just like changing it around. i shoot easton 2217's and 2513's for field. 2613's and Gold Tip ultra light pro 22's for indoor, gold tip expedition hunter 5575's and navigators for 3D and camo FMJ's for hunting. oh yea i have beman ics hunter 400's i shoot sometimes to becuase they go about the same as the expedition hunters. but i dont have any x10's anymore i trashed the remaining 4 because i was being dumb.


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

Easton n-fused axis


----------



## m14man (Feb 28, 2007)

gold tip 75/95s


----------



## peterjones (Jun 2, 2009)

*compound bows*



N7709K said:


> With all these threads about what broadheads, what bows, and all the others I have started to wonder what arrows everyone shoots.
> 
> I shoot X7 eclipses 2512 for spots. A/C/C's for outdoor. Camo FMJ's for hunting and 3d.


hats off to the compound bows. They are by far has been the best helper and are easy to go with... simply amazing..


----------



## LilHog (Jul 27, 2008)

i shoot gold tip 600


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I will also be shooting gold tip Triple x's here soon.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

indoor is gold tip xxx's hunting axis 400s outdoor will be either accs or gt xt hunters with pin nocks


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

carbon express 350 (maxima, maxima hunters, 3d select, predator II)


----------



## therazor302 (Jun 2, 2008)

2013 XX75 Platinums with long red feathers, great for indoor. I'm still saving up for some A/C/Cs or Redlines for outdoor.


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

easton fatbboys or as my buddy calls them fatgirls


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Indoor- ?? either easton x7 2712's or gold tip XXX... still have to decide
Field and hunting- Gold tip Pro 500 Ultralights


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Carbon Express CX200's for target.
Carbon Express Maxima 250's for hunting.
Gold Tip 55/75's for small game.


----------



## @fulldraw4life (Jun 6, 2009)

*Carbon Express*

Carbon Express Aramid KV 250's 
awesome arrows. A little expensive. Carbon Express makes great products!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

@fulldraw4life said:


> Carbon Express makes great products!


+1 on that!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

@fulldraw4life said:


> Carbon Express makes great products!


+1 to that!


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Easton X-10s outdoors
Arrow dynamic .357 magnums for indoors


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

cx maxima hunters for hunting

victory vforce v1 for 3d/spot


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Maxima 250's 
CX200's


----------



## cptwolverine (Dec 2, 2008)

Easton Axis 400s with HIT! IMO the best arrow around, but again JMO. Blessings!


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

ACC for outdoor
2613 for Nfaa
2315 for NAA
and fatboys for 3-D


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

24 A/C/E 470 C4's for FITA's 
7 eclipse 2315's for indoor FITA
7 eclipse 2712's for non FITA indoor (coming soon)
11 victory x-ringers for 3D (not proud of)
6 Easton Axis for hunting

:darkbeer:


----------

